# Circuito para lavarropas automático



## Jonhatan (Feb 20, 2012)

Estoy diseñando un circuito en base de CI LM555, para poder adaptarlos a un lavarropa automático.. quiero usar 8 integrados para las ocho funciones del lavarropa.. el CI 1:carga agua ; el 2 Gira el motor ; el 3 Gira el motor en reversa ; el cuatro pende la bomba ;  el 5 carga agua y suavizante ;6 gira el motor; 7 prende la bomba ; 8 prende bomba y centrifugado..  ahora mi problema es hacer que cuando un circuito (Lm555) este se corte y a la vez active al segundo, y cuando corta este activar el cuarto.. y así sucesivamente.. 
Cada CI funciona como un temporizador con distintos tiempos cada uno. del terminal 3 llevo al relé que activa la función correspondiente del lavarropas. y de este mismo terminal quiero ocupar la información para activar al otro CI.. el problema es que necesito un solo pulso de negativo para activar el reset de CI (terminal 2 del Lm555), porque si se mantiene este negativo el temporizador no arranca nunca..

 Es decir quisiera saber como puedo hacer que cuando el primer Ci pone su terminal de salida en negativo esta información de un "toque" unicamente al siguiente Ci.. este "toque" tiene que durar 3 segundos y luego quedar en el "aire" el terminal 2..
hay algún componente pequeño que pueda transmitir por unos segundos y luego cortar?
a los que puedan ayudarme se los agradezco de antemano..



acá les dejo el diseño.. donde ice el circulo es donde quisiera incorporar el elemento u componente que de un solo destello..


----------



## alexloel (Feb 20, 2012)

Saludos Jonhatan a ver si nos entendemos... lo que quieres hacer es activar un lm555 por un cierto tiempo luego otro uno por vez o en forma simultanea??.. Otra cosa cuanto tiempo dura el pulso de salida del lm555 es continuo?? o varia (señal cuadrada)?..

Una posible solucion seria el uso de un transistor del tipo pnp.... pero antes debo saber como se comporta la salida de tu integrado lm 555....


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 20, 2012)

Jonhatan
aqui te encontre algo que se trato en el foro, esta muy bueno y explicado
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/automatizar-lavarropas-lavadora-ropas-15506/index2.html
espero te sirva


----------



## Jonhatan (Feb 20, 2012)

alexloel dijo:


> Saludos Jonhatan a ver si nos entendemos... lo que quieres hacer es activar un lm555 por un cierto tiempo luego otro uno por vez o en forma simultanea??.. Otra cosa cuanto tiempo dura el pulso de salida del lm555 es continuo?? o varia (señal cuadrada)?..
> 
> Una posible solucion seria el uso de un transistor del tipo pnp.... pero antes debo saber como se comporta la salida de tu integrado lm 555....





gracias por tu voluntad alexloel, si lo que quiero es que se active uno por vez, pero en forma de cadena, ocea, cuando se uno termina el otro comienza. por eso es que necesito algo que cuando el primer Ci quede con su salida baja mande una señal al segundo en baja para activarlo.. pero solo un "toque" porque si se mantiene el negativo en el terminal 2 del lm555 no comienza el temporizador.. por eso es que necesito algo que unos segundos de una señal baja en la pata del segundo integrado y luego corte, asi este puede comenzar..  
transistor no puedo poner porque se mantiene conduciendo y de esa forma no arranca el temporizador.. 
te explico yo la divido en 8 etapas a este circuito de labarropas, cada etapa como viste, tiene un lm555 como ocilador, pero cada vez que un integrado arranca el anterior o los anteriores tienen que estar apagado, ya que puedo hacer un flor de desastre si entra agua, jabon, enciede la bomba y gira el motor..jeje
en sintesis, necesito algo que dispare unos segundos.



gracias solaris. lo estuve mirando..y mi problema es que quiero hacer algo mas simple y básico.. (sin tener que programar memorias)je todabia no tengo tanta cancha en este mundo apacionante de la electronica.. pero igualmente muchas gracias.! saludos


----------



## alexloel (Feb 20, 2012)

:estudiando:Entiendo jonhatan seguire investigando.....


----------



## wacalo (Feb 20, 2012)

Se me ocurre que podrías usar otro 555 en modo monostable, en este modo el 555 genera un One Shot (un pulso unico de una duración determinada).
Saludos.


----------



## Jonhatan (Feb 21, 2012)

el problema tambien es el espacio y el costo ya que asi tengo 8 lm555.. si agrego otros 7 voy a tener una plaqueta muy grade.. la idea es hacer algo pequeño y barato..

pero igualmente gracias wacalo

si, el pulso puede ser mas largo que tres seugundos, con que dure menos de un minuto ya estaria bien..je


----------



## alexloel (Feb 21, 2012)

jonhatan estuve :estudiando: y encontre este enlace fijate en el ultimo esquema a ver que opinas...

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_temporizador_fundamental_en_control1.asp


----------



## Jonhatan (Feb 22, 2012)

si me fije en el enlase.. ya tenia ese circuito... el problema es que nunca logre hacerlo funcionar como debería, y los tiempos son cortos. ademas el otro problema es que ese diceño es para que reinicie nuevamente el proceso, y lo que yo necesito es que luego de 8 procesos todo se apague..   GRACias igualmente.!

voy a seguir intentando opciones..je


----------



## alexloel (Feb 22, 2012)

Entiendo jonhatan tengo un circuito hecho con reles que utilizo para un arranque trifasico estrella triangulo estos reles tienen contactos normal cerrado y abierto pasame tu mail si x ahi quieres hecharle un vistaso de ultima te recomendaria un microcontrolador 16f84 que reemplace tus 8 lm555


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 22, 2012)

Lo mejor que he visto para esto , es uno hecho con una eprom , cada bit es una de las funciones del lavarropas , con un contador binario se va direccionando secuencialmente cada lugar de la misma .
La velocidad del reloj del contador nos da el tiempo minimo.
Hace mucho vi uno asi ...lo releve al circuito y hasta tenia el archivo de la eprom , no se donde quedo , fue hace mucho


----------



## Jonhatan (Feb 24, 2012)

el problema para mi es programar un microcontrolador.. porque no tengo ni el programa ni nada por el estilo para programar microcontroladores.. y no tengo idea de como programar una tampoco.. la verdad parece que va a fracasar mi proyecto..
gracias igualmente por todo su apoyo..  mi correo es


----------



## fernandob (Feb 24, 2012)

PRIMERO: NO se pone correo .

SEGUNDO : si no te animas al proyecto , da un paso atras en simpleza pero no dejes de hacerlo, ya el poder identificar las conexiones de el lavarropas es un paso
fijate como lo podes hacer mas simple.

TERCERO :  NO  armes a lo tonto, quiero decir que no armes un circuito de 3 cis y esperes que ande magicamente , HAY ENLACES, como ese que te pusieron y dijiste que no te anduvo.
hacelo de nuevo y comentalo aca.
o probalo por etapas.

aca no van quienes arman y pretenden que ande de primera, ES COMUN en electronica que haya que investigar, para eso estamos.

ese proyecto que vos propones no es dificil.





alexloel dijo:


> jonhatan estuve :estudiando: y encontre este enlace fijate en el ultimo esquema a ver que opinas...
> 
> http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_temporizador_fundamental_en_control1.asp


 
fijate ese enlace y veras que :


en la fig. 1 copie una etapa, y pone 2 veces la pata 2 , cosa que esta MAL 
en la figura 2 lo puse bien .
proba asi solo esa etapa, la entrada como te dibuje en rojo , es para probar una etapa sola al pulsar estas dando el negativo .

si ves que no anda bien fijate que quizas el tiempo de disparo es corto, bueno, primero proba y conta.


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 24, 2012)

No se si estas muy empeñado en hacerlo vos , no es poco trabajo te dire... sino fijate aca

http://rpelectronica.com.ar/

que los venden hechos!!


----------



## fernandob (Feb 24, 2012)

que buen dato, no sabia.....
sabia que habia placas universales de aire, pero no de lava, como cada lava tiene su frente distinto (algunos digitales con display, otros unos pocos leds, otros el dial mecanico......)
esta piola eso .


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 24, 2012)

Miren, justamente hoy fuí a comprar una manguerita para mi Drean en una casa especializada en repuestos. Y me comentaron que tienen una plaqueta universal para cualquier lavarropas y cuesta $ 380.
Creo que por el precio no se justifica, por lo menos para mi, hacerlo.
De todos modos un condensador de .01 desde la pata 3 de un 555 a la pata 2 del otro lo tiene que arrancar al penerse en bajo. Probá con distintos condensadores. A veces hay que poner mas grandes, dependiendo del tiempo que desconectó el primero.
Si te animas, suerte.


----------



## reyvilla (Feb 24, 2012)

Hola yo hace 3 años realice un sistemita para un dispensador que me funciono al 100% eran varios 555 y uno se activa detrás de otro y cada uno tiene un tiempo individual que es graduable claro esta aparte del 555 utilice dos compuertas el circuito esta aqui:

Ver el archivo adjunto 16941

fue un proyecto de una materia y como digo funciono muy bien puede que te sirva saludoss


----------



## alexloel (Feb 27, 2012)

jonhatan no te preocupes que el proyecto sale de cualquier forma si estas interesado en un micro controlador yo puedo ayudarte pero lo postearemos aqui en el foro que te parec asi no ayudamos todos juntos


----------



## Jonhatan (Feb 27, 2012)

reyvilla dijo:


> Hola yo hace 3 años realice un sistemita para un dispensador que me funciono al 100% eran varios 555 y uno se activa detrás de otro y cada uno tiene un tiempo individual que es graduable claro esta aparte del 555 utilice dos compuertas el circuito esta aqui:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 16941
> 
> fue un proyecto de una materia y como digo funciono muy bien puede que te sirva saludoss




estuve estudiando tu diagrama y la verdad que esta muy bien.! voy a intentar llevarlo a la practica aver que sucede.! muchas gracias reyvilla.!  voy a tratar de adaptarlo al labarropas y luego te comento,!je pero muchas gracias desde ya.!





alexloel dijo:


> jonhatan no te preocupes que el proyecto sale de cualquier forma si estas interesado en un micro controlador yo puedo ayudarte pero lo postearemos aqui en el foro que te parec asi no ayudamos todos juntos



la verdad estaria bueno, pero como te digo, no tengo nada de conocimientos en programacion de micros y creo que tampoco tengo las herramientas para hacerlo.. ocea, la verdad no se que todo se necesita para configurar una micro.. pero creo que hay que tener una placa para conectar a una computadora no? 
que te parece si me das una lista de herramientas que hay que tener para configurar la micro y de ahi vemos..je porque la verdad que desconozco lo que es programaciones..je


----------



## alexloel (Feb 28, 2012)

Saludos jonhatan me alegro que estes interesado en pic es muy facil programar ....

Primero que nada que tipo de compu estas usando una netbook, o una PC de mesa...??

La herramienta principal es el programador puedes hacerlo o puedes comprarlo en una tienda de electronica que tengas en tu pais.... 

Si puedes compratelo  de ultima la hacemos....

el software usado te los paso una vez que tengamos todo lo demas


----------



## Jonhatan (Feb 29, 2012)

alexloel dijo:


> Saludos jonhatan me alegro que estes interesado en pic es muy facil programar ....
> 
> Primero que nada que tipo de compu estas usando una netbook, o una PC de mesa...??
> 
> ...




tengo una pc de mesa.. es una intel con 2gb de ram, 500mb de placa de video, 250 de disco rigido, y procesador dual core.. tiene 8 puertos usb.. no se que mas datos necesitas..je  emm lo que tambien quiero aclarar es que no cuento con mucho efectivo.. asi que no sabria si puedo comprar o no una.. cuanto salen aproximadamente?


----------



## alexloel (Mar 2, 2012)

Saludos jon tu pc cuenta con salida serial me imagino... en realidad no es caro el programador si lo vas a hacer te salen como 7 dolares maximo y si te lo compras no vale mas de 15 dolares para un micro de 16pines usted es de argentina no?? lo primordial es el programador fijate en este enlace
http://www.neoteo.com/programador-de-pics

aqui te explica detalladamente desde como hacer tu programador hasta el software...
como te lo habia dicho primero debemos concentrarnos en el programador (la placa) y despus te muestro como programarlos en muy facil y hay mucha informacion en la web 

cualquier consulta no dudes en escribirnos


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 2, 2012)

alexloel dijo:


> Saludos jon tu pc cuenta con salida serial me imagino... en realidad no es caro el programador si lo vas a hacer te salen como 7 dolares maximo y si te lo compras no vale mas de 15 dolares para un micro de 16pines usted es de argentina no?? lo primordial es el programador fijate en este enlace
> http://www.neoteo.com/programador-de-pics
> 
> aqui te explica detalladamente desde como hacer tu programador hasta el software...
> ...




lamentable mente acabo de mirar mi pc atras yyyy... no tiene puerto serial mi maquina..
no puedo creer que mi maquina anterior (que era modelo 2000) tenía, y esta que es 2012..
gracias por el enlase.! lo leí y parece facil armarlo.. lastima que no tenga una maquina con el puerto ese..


----------



## alexloel (Mar 6, 2012)

Saludos jonhatan existe un cable convesor de  usb a rs232 (serie) yo lo uso ya que utilizo una netbook me costo unos 24 dolares es muy util... de gual manera te puedes comprar un programador usb asi te ahorras el conversor


----------



## Jonhatan (Abr 16, 2012)

hola colegas.! despues de un largo tiempo sin pasar por aca volví, y con la plaqueta para programar memorias eeprom.!  la construi yo mismo.! ahora consegui el ponyprog(no se utilizarlo)  continuemos con el labarropas.!je  que hago ahora? que memoria integrado tengo que comprar?  un saludaso


----------



## alexloel (Abr 17, 2012)

saludos jonathan el programador que tienes sirve para programar microcontroladores de la familia microchip? si es asi podrias conseguirte un pic 16f84 que te daria mas aplicaciones que una memoria


----------



## Jonhatan (Abr 18, 2012)

mmm no lo se.. aca subo una imagen del circuito. diganme para que sirve y como utilisarlo..je como dije no tengo conocimientos sobre programacion..


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 18, 2012)

Hola Jonhatan, ese circuito es para leer grabar memorias de tipo eeprom, si quieres lago sencillo para programar pic's puedes usar: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/pequeno-sencillo-completo-programador-pics-38092/
ya ha sido comprobado por mi y otros usuarios del foro por lo cual puedes estar seguro de que funciona...Y cualquier duda me avisas saludos.


----------



## Jonhatan (May 9, 2012)

estoy construyendo el Quarck Pro 2.! parece bastante completo.! ese me servira?


----------



## maxee (May 10, 2012)

si no entendi mal, lo que vos necesitas es, que cuando un IC ponga un 0 en su salida, ponga a tierra la pata dos del siguiente para que se dispare y siga el ciclo de lavado. Si es asi un simple condensador te alcanza,  conectalo a la pata tres del primer 555 y a la dos del siguiente 555 de este ultimo punto tambien va una resistencia a Vcc para que no se te dispare solo.


----------



## Jonhatan (May 10, 2012)

maxee dijo:


> si no entendi mal, lo que vos necesitas es, que cuando un IC ponga un 0 en su salida, ponga a tierra la pata dos del siguiente para que se dispare y siga el ciclo de lavado. Si es asi un simple condensador te alcanza,  conectalo a la pata tres del primer 555 y a la dos del siguiente 555 de este ultimo punto tambien va una resistencia a Vcc para que no se te dispare solo.



y como seria el circuito de esto?

porque necesito que por un cierto tiempo y luego tiene que ponerse en el estado anterior..


----------



## maxee (May 10, 2012)

Asi... con los otros 555 haces lo mismo..


----------



## Jonhatan (May 11, 2012)

maxee dijo:


> Asi... con los otros 555 haces lo mismo..




ok. voy a intentarlo.!


----------



## maxee (May 12, 2012)

dale.. despues contanos como te fue..


----------

